# Wife finally got what was coming to her!



## Pjclarke1978 (Oct 23, 2013)

On Sunday night I found out my wife of two years who had been cheating on me last year finally got what was coming to her!. Last September I found out she had been having an affair with a 50 year old married man, 20 years her old who she met from Darts. She ran off back to her parents who let her run away from all it and believed all the garbage she fed them about me and everything.

Anyway, it turns out that in December the OM told my wife he couldn't see her anymore as he wanted to fix things with his wife. Apparently they had been getting on quite well and where trying to sort things. But since he was on holiday this week, his wife who was at home had been getting prank calls from some woman who would hang up when answered and they would occasionally leave a voice mail, saying your husband is still cheating, he is going to leave you, be warned.

She had enough of this and finally turned up at her darts. It was finals night and everything has been totally blown out of the water. As soon as the wife knew who it was first thing she did was text the OM, who was out of the country. All the OM's family and friends now know. Apparently there was a lot of shouting directed at my wife from his and her family and friends. Her Dad who also plays was trying to defend his daughter got told a few home truths about his daughter he didn't know. Was told he was a great father figure for condoning her behaviour and he was as spineless as his daughter. He got put right in his place over his daughter, he thought I put this woman up to it and he was going to get me!.

But apparently, when confronted about all the sextexts that had been going on between her and OM. The wife replied it was just a bit of fun and it didn't mean anything. Was treating it all like the whole thing was a game and didn't mean anything. But she has now been humiliated and got what was coming to her in front of all her now former friends. Apparently she has been warned off from seeing this OM or it will be at her own risk by one of the family members. But it ended with Wife saying to OW, I am going to call OM and tell him I am not going to speak to him anymore, if he calls I wont answer!.

But the biggest part of her social life has now been shattered, she has lost a number of years long friends and she has been publicly shown up for who she really is!.

But I am finally pleased she has got what was coming to her. Just a shame it didn't happen at the beginning and was blown wide open then. Situation may of been different. 

I haven't spoken to wife in over a month or so now and I don't intend to. But apparently she has been asking around as to whether I know what happened or has anyone told me and what I know about it. Wonder why she wants to know what I know about it?.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

So you wouldn't blow the affair up, you had to wait for the OMs wife to find out and do it herself? Ya you're right, situation may have been different.


----------



## Pjclarke1978 (Oct 23, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> So you wouldn't blow the affair up, you had to wait for the OMs wife to find out and do it herself? Ya you're right, situation may have been different.


Don't really care now, if she is going to cheat after two years of marriage. What would she been like after ten years?. Or with kids?. We split in October officially. She moved out only seen her a few times since. Probably didn't make it clear, but yes I did blow it out of water when I found out. But the OM wife finally had her go.


----------

